# Protokollieren



## barbapapa (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hab folgendes Problem:
Ich teile mir mit meinem Vermieter einen DSL Anschluss und würde nun
(natürlich mit seiner Zustimmung) gerne protokollieren wer wieviel aus dem 
I-Net gezogen hat.
Hintergrund ist dass wir einen Volumenvertrag haben - die Rechnung aber auf
mich läuft...
Falls es also zu Nachzahlungen kommt würde ich nun gerne wissen, wer
für das Mehrvolumen verantwortlich ist.

Also es geht mir nicht darum auf welchen Seiten man war, sondern nur wieviel man downgeloadet hat.

Achja: Ich habe KEINEN Linux-Router, sondern einen ganz normalen W-Lan-Router von Siemens.

Würd mich freuen, wenn da jemand ein Programm kennen würde, mit dem man das bewerkstelligen kann.

Besten Dank


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

Such mal per Google nach Stichwörtern wie Traffic oder Volumen Counter oder sowas in der Art. Aber wenn du einen Router benutzt musst du das auf beiden Rechnern installieren und ich weiß nicht, ob er auch die Daten über das Netzwerk mitrechnet, aber ich denke mal schon.


MfG Radhad


----------



## imweasel (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

also zum einen ist das anlegen von Protokollen immer etwas rechtskritisch (wg. Datenschutz!). Aber versuch doch mal ob dein Router z.B. SNMP kann, dann kannst du die Interfaces abfragen und zusammen rechnen.


----------

